# Slopes App (iPhone and Apple Watch)



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Does anyone on here use this app? I know there are a ton of different tracking apps out there, and everyone has their favorite, but I haven't latched onto one yet. Now that I have the Apple Watch with GPS, I looked up the best snowboarding apps for it and this one popped up a few times. I think I might give this one a go. Does anyone have any experience with it (with or without the Apple Watch)? 

Seems like your standard tracking app, but it's gotten good reviews. I'm sure other apps do this, but it knows when you're on the chair and stops recording, among other things. The only time you need to pause it is when you take an extended break. Interface seems clean and simple also. 

http://getslopes.com
http://getslopes.com/apple-watch.html


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

I run both Slopes and Trace. 

I use Trace because my buddies all use it and we compete in vertical and speed. 

Slopes has a really nice apple watch app. However, you have to pay extra to see the maps. My goals is to get everyone converted to slopes so I can use my apple watch integration. If you don't have any loyalty, I would try slopes, and pay for the advanced features. 


One more point. You watch was never meant for a 4 hour gps session, it will kill that battery. You will still want to have your iPhone on you someplace.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

supham said:


> One more point. You watch was never meant for a 4 hour gps session, it will kill that battery. You will still want to have your iPhone on you someplace.


This is exactly why I don't own an iwatch. A friend of mine has the second generation and we were tracking a bike ride we did. Around the 4-5 hour mark, the watch died. This was after a overnight charge and 100% battery life at the beginning.

OT- I use Trace, but found that using it and listening to music through bluetooth speakers kills the battery as well, so I only use it for about a half a session, then turn it off.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh wow... 4hrs sounds pretty useless for outdoor activites.
Just as comparism: my Garmin Fenix watch lasts for 14hrs of GPS tracking


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

neni said:


> Oh wow... 4hrs sounds pretty useless for outdoor activites.
> Just as comparism: my Garmin Fenix watch lasts for 14hrs of GPS tracking




Yea Fenix's are the shit(hate that they're so dam big), even my Garmin235 can last a whole day on the slopes but man some of the apps for iWatch you can get are really fantastic.


----------



## supham (Feb 14, 2011)

neni said:


> Oh wow... 4hrs sounds pretty useless for outdoor activites.
> Just as comparism: my Garmin Fenix watch lasts for 14hrs of GPS tracking


When paired with my iPhone, I don't have any problem getting 12+ hours of tracking ( and I have my phone with me almost all the time). The watch will use the GPS on the phone whenever possible. I just did not want the OP to think his new watch with GPS is a solution for everything. 

For me, it only becomes a problem when I run. It is the only exercise that I don't really have a place for my phone.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

For iPhone Ski Tracks works super well. I can use it all day and listen to music and still have battery left. You can export in numerous file formats and it gives you a lot of info..

Ski Tracks for iPhone


As far as watches, as much as I am a die hard Apple person, Garmin Watches are worlds better for an active person who wants to use GPS ( or for someone who doesn't want to have to charge the watch every single day ) . My Vívoactive HR is great and as stated by others, the battery will last well past 12 hours when using GPS.. When not using GPS the battery will last 5+ days easily, even when recording workouts, sleeping, steps, heart rate, etc, etc on a daily basis... Sometimes I go 7 or 8 days in between charges


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks, all. I appreciate the insight. 

I can attest that the Watch battery is way better than 4 hours when doing activity. I had the original Apple Watch and would walk 18 holes with a workout going. By the end of 18 holes I would be at ~10% battery. The original watch's battery wasn't great. 

However, I now have the latest Apple Watch and the battery is insanely good. I don't have to charge it for two days, and that's with doing workouts. I unwrapped the Watch and paired it. It had 97% battery when I put it on at 9am. at 9pm I still had 64% battery, and that included 3.5 hours of workouts/activity (about the equivalent of walking 18 holes of golf). I then went to sleep with it on my wrist around 1130pm, and I woke up to the watch having 46% battery left. 

With that said, the new Apple Watch's battery is fantastic. I definitely will not be afraid to use the activity tracking from first chair to last because I know I'll have plenty of battery left. 

I'm definitely going to try Slopes. I probs won't use the paid features, though. I don't think that info is necessary, unless there is some benefit I'm missing.


----------



## txb0115 (Sep 20, 2015)

Matty_B_Bop said:


> Thanks, all. I appreciate the insight.
> 
> I can attest that the Watch battery is way better than 4 hours when doing activity. I had the original Apple Watch and would walk 18 holes with a workout going. By the end of 18 holes I would be at ~10% battery. The original watch's battery wasn't great.
> 
> ...


I’d say your idea of fantastic battery life is relative to you and not relative to the real world results of the iWatches competitors... As stated i’m a die hard Apple person here, I have actually never owned a PC in my life ( starting with my first Apple in 1982 ) and currently own 12 Apple devices, I own a Garmin watch and the wife has a Series 2 Apple Watch, she is a travel agent and we travel a ton. Her watch pales in comparison for activities tracking, GPS, workouts and the such, in all aspects including battery life when utilizing said things... My watch pales in comparison to hers when in comes to social, shopping, and info apps.. But I have an iPhone for that and her watch requires an IPhone to be present for lots of those other apps to work, so it’s really kinda a push, but when it comes to the watches as stand alone units with no phone present to be tethered to, my Garmin is far, far, far superior ( when used for activity tracking which is what this thread is about ), and it will stay superior for 5-7+ more days at a time before it needs a charge...


----------



## Matty_B_Bop (Jan 27, 2015)

txb0115 said:


> I’d say your idea of fantastic battery life is relative to you and not relative to the real world results of the iWatches competitors... As stated i’m a die hard Apple person here, I have actually never owned a PC in my life ( starting with my first Apple in 1982 ) and currently own 12 Apple devices, I own a Garmin watch and the wife has a Series 2 Apple Watch, she is a travel agent and we travel a ton. Her watch pales in comparison for activities tracking, GPS, workouts and the such, in all aspects including battery life when utilizing said things... My watch pales in comparison to hers when in comes to social, shopping, and info apps.. But I have an iPhone for that and her watch requires an IPhone to be present for lots of those other apps to work, so it’s really kinda a push, but when it comes to the watches as stand alone units with no phone present to be tethered to, my Garmin is far, far, far superior ( when used for activity tracking which is what this thread is about ), and it will stay superior for 5-7+ more days at a time before it needs a charge...


Yup, true. I couldn't care less about reading texts on my watch or getting notifications in general. I use it to track workouts, music control, glance at quick info and thats it. Text and mail notifications are pointless to me. I also have it on silent/DND almost exclusively. 

However, given all that, I've had two Apple Watches. the original and now the latest. Nothing has changed how I use either watch, but the battery is still far superior on the latest watch. As in, I can get a whole day+ more worth of battery.


----------

